# WinXP Ruhezustand nicht aktivierbar



## Carndret (4. Juni 2004)

Ich hab gerade versucht den Ruhezustand in WinXP Pro zu aktivieren und bekomme dabei immer die Meldung: "Der Prozess kann nicht auf die Datei zugreifen, da sie  von einem anderen Prozess verwendet wird"
Mit der Datei müsste er ja die hiberfil.sys meinen, denn da packt er ja dann die Daten vom RAM rein. Da ich es bisher noch nicht aktiviert hatte, gibt es die Datei aber noch gar nicht. In WinXP Home hat das immer sofort funktioniert.
Ich habe auch schon versucht so viele Prozesse wie möglich zu beenden, aber die Meldung kommt immer noch.
Hat jemand eine Idee an was das liegen könnte?


----------



## Cheris (5. Juni 2004)

Es könnte irgendwie an der Regedit liegen.


----------



## Carndret (5. Juni 2004)

Und in wie fern soll es daran liegen, kapier ich jetzt nicht. Aber gut, dann ich werd mal bei google nach der Kombination suchen... mal schauen ob sich da was finden lässt.

EDIT: OK, jetzt funktionierts. Ich hab nach einer Weile etwas gefunden.
Falls jemand auch das Problem mal hat, hier die/eine Lösung:
Ich musste im Ordner *Windows/system32* die Datei *atapi.sys* umbenennen (z.B. in atapi1.sys - ich hätte sie aber auch löschen können). Dann konnte ich den Ruhezustand aktivieren, wodurch er die Datei atapi.sys neu geschrieben hat.


----------

